# Treatment for psoriasis



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 17, 2008)

Help!!  One of my docs is coding 96405, J3301, J9250 for psoriasis.  Does anyone else do this?  Is this right?
Lisa


----------



## dabroussard (Jul 17, 2008)

I checked the index of the CPT under psoriasis treatment.  Its 96910 thru 96922 also has a note- See Dermatology; Photochemotherapy which gives 96910 - 96913.  The code he is using is intralesional chemotherapy. It doesnt seem correct.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I finally got the bright idea to check CPT assistant archives and found some info that actually supports his use of this code.  Incredible!  I didn't think he was coding it right but apparently I have learned from him!
Lisa


----------



## codegirl0422 (Aug 16, 2008)

This is off the subject of this thread, but to check CPT assistant archives, is this something you have to purchase or is there a link to view them.

Thanks



Lisa Curtis said:


> Thanks for the input.  I finally got the bright idea to check CPT assistant archives and found some info that actually supports his use of this code.  Incredible!  I didn't think he was coding it right but apparently I have learned from him!
> Lisa


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 18, 2008)

codegirl0422 said:


> This is off the subject of this thread, but to check CPT assistant archives, is this something you have to purchase or is there a link to view them.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it has to be purchased...


----------

